# Benelli SBE II or Stoeger 3500 ?????



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm looking to get 2 new semi-auto shot guns this year, one for her and one for me. Both of us will be shooting 12 gauges. I have been doing the research between the new Stoeger 3500 and the Super Black Eagle II. Both seem very comparable except for the comfort stock on the Benelli and the $1000 difference.



Does anyone prefer or suggest one over the other? We mostly Duck hunt and goose hunt on the coast.



Thanks for any input.


James


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

SBE II or Super Vinci!! Stick with Benelli and you won't regret it!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Just make sure to get a coated gun... I like the stock pad on the SBE alot though.... I was kinda of wary of it lasting because it is soooo soft, but I have yet to come across one that is torn up.... I like how "gummy" they are because when you put it on a shoulder (especially with the outer shell material of my wader jacket), it doesnt slip at ALL. Sticks like glue.

A thousand bucks is a lot of money, but dont forget to look long term.... Im expecting to get 25-30 years out of my SBE with minimal maintenance/parts cost....

Thats 45 bucks a year.... or a half tank of gas.... or dinner at Olive Garden....

I like to put things into perspective when making purchases that seem very high....


But, again, 1000 is ALOT of money....


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Disagree. Browning Maxus is the finest shooring shootgun ive ever owned or shot. Shot 3 differ SBE and Cordoba. Nice guns, no doubt. But the Maxus is lighter, less recoiling and faster. It also cycles the 7/8 oz loads. Ive shot no other 3-1/2" auto that shoots the cheap stuff. And recoil is incredible. And its not made in Japan! Check out the reviews. I found Nothing negative. The cost is between the two. $1200 plus tax. Seen Academy carries em too. Nobody can say anything negative bout the Benellis, but i believe Maxus is a better gun


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Justin, yeah thats good justification. From what I understand, Benelli, Stoeger, and Franchi are all the same manufacturer and similar technology. Do you think there is a difference?

or do you know anyone that has been using a stoeger?


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't been shooting the 3500, but I've been shooting a Stoeger M2000 for a while. They use the same idea as far as the inertia driven recoil system, but the way that it works is different. The Benelli's recoil spring goes into the stock while the Stoeger's recoil spring is around the magazine tube. They have the same locking bolt. The recoil pad on my Stoeger was a little off for me, so I replaced it with a Limbsaver.

As far as usage, I have had absolutely zero problems with it in the field. I used it heavily last season and had one misfire. Oddly enough, the guy next to me was shooting an SBEII and they both misfired at the same instant.

It took me a while to find out what ammo it likes to shoot, or more correctly doesn't like to shoot. I've shot all sorts of brands and the only round it does not like is the Remington Sure Shot Heavy dove. 

It's been a great budget gun, but if you decide to go that route, keep your expectations at that. It's a budget gun. Could it last 20 years? Sure. Am I expecting it to? Not really. It's one I don't mind taking down to the coast or just tossing in the bed of the truck.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*Benelli SBE II*

The SBE is an awesome gun! I have two (one was my fathers when he passed)! I can tell you, you won't be dissappointed with it! I might consider selling my fathers if your interested... PM me.


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Appreciate the input! I'm torn..... Maybe I should just suck it up and get both SBE II.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

You wont be disappointed with the SBEs so rest assured if you do go that route. A wise man once said if it starts with a "B" and goes boom it wont disappoint.

The Maxus is sexy as far as guns go no doubt but I have never seen or heard report(s) of one being abused the way duck hunters abuse stuff. Off hand I only know one guy (best friend) who has one and he kid gloves it on all 2-3 hunts he makes a year. That said I would like to hear some first hand accounts of how they have held up overall at the hands of some mean ol abusive duck hunters.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

SKAggie34 said:


> Justin, yeah thats good justification. From what I understand, Benelli, Stoeger, and Franchi are all the same manufacturer and similar technology. Do you think there is a difference?
> 
> or do you know anyone that has been using a stoeger?


A guy I work with has one but he probably hasnt put 10 rounds through it. I cant remember which brands all came from the same company, but I have read about it a few times. I know there is a different in the stocks, but not sure about the inertia systems. I find it kinda of wierd that a $600 shotgun would be identical to a $1600 shotgun... I can understand a few hundred just because companies are sneaky like that, but 1000 seems a little high for there to be no difference.

May want to check into the warranties too.... I know Benelli has a 5 yr warranty on everything... (which I am not expecting to have to use though).

As far as the Maxus goes.... I hunt alot and hunt with alot of people... and Browning must have a crappy marketing team or something, because I have yet to see a Maxus in the field... Not sure why, as the reviews are good, but I dont even know anyone who owns one... So when I purchased, I couldnt find any real world testimony to it...

The Winchester X3, Maxus, and updated Extrema II were released all at about the same time and the only one I have seen out and about is the Extrema II.

I shoot plenty of Rio dove loads and have not had any issues. I have also ran 2 boxes of the Winchester cheapies though my SBE and had no issues either, but I have read stories about people that have.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I have an SBE II and love it, probably the standard of waterfowl (semis) guns. I purchased a Maxus last spring (I love shotguns) and it is a very nice gun, but I'm sure I'll pick up the SBE when the season starts. I don't think you can go wrong either way though. Check out the Extrema also


----------

